# How do I upload images in the cars for sale section



## TT-Ted (Sep 11, 2013)

Trying to upload some photos - small file sizes to accompany my ad
When I selected my images and uploaded the ad was wiped and a new page appeared. Is there a how to do it guide? There are conflicting instructions, one stating direct upload from my PC not allowed and a publically accessible website has to be used, another stating "photobucket", whatever that is, no longer deals with the TT forum!

Assistance appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use the "upload attachment" facility on each reply/new topic & upload from your PC/Device.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds like something may have gone wrong like you were logged out in the process our something got corrupted.

Usually when you are posting you

(1) write your text then

(2) click the "upload attachment" tab at the bottom then

(3) select the image and click the "add the file" button. At this stage there will be a small delay and when the file is uploaded the page will refresh. Your text should still be there but two new buttons will appear "place inline" and "delete file".

(4) Place the cursor where you want the picture to appear in the text and click "place inline". The text for the attachment will appear where placed (If you don't clinck "place inline" the attachment appears with the title "attachment" at the bottom of your completed post).

(5) Click "Submit"


----------



## TT-Ted (Sep 11, 2013)

John-H said:


> Sounds like something may have gone wrong like you were logged out in the process our something got corrupted.
> 
> Usually when you are posting you
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and advice, will try again. I have a funny feeling it may be my browser (Mozilla Firefox, latest update) as I had a similar problem doing the same thing with an on-line ad and ended up emailing the ad with image to the site.

I don't want to sell her, but I cannot justify four cars (only one other interesting!) and have had to garage one of them away from home.

*Success*  _Thanks again for your advice. I was probably too hasty and did not click on the right buttons after upload and before submitting._ T


----------

